# Battery Life Query



## TeT (Jul 3, 2016)

I just purchased a EF 100 f/2 for indoor water polo.

I seem to be getting more shots using my 6D with that lens per battery charge than with my 24 70 4 L IS or my Tamron 45 1.8 VC (these being the 2 lenses that most often stay on my camera for a full battery cycle) 

I have not click counted yet... Would use of IS or the presence of IS on a lens count for any difference in battery life?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes, usually IS takes some extra power.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2016)

I'd be inclined to say that a simple prime lens with no IS would take less power to focus. I don't know if focus motors have become more efficient to compensate.

I'd say the only scientific way to tell would be to measure the current flow as you focus both lenses from say 6 ft to infinity 100 times. You would need a special fixture to do that, and you would need to fix the aperture so it was the same setting for both and did not change.

Since no one is likely to do that, seat of the pants tests that may lead to the wrong conclusion are still the best that we can do.


If you have the camera on servo AF, its going to be nearly impossible to do any kind of a valid comparison.


----------

